# 1986 Honda 50cc



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well a buddy brought a 1986 Honda 50cc 2 wheeler to me last thursday. Said he got it brand new for his son in '86, then when his son quit riding it he put it in his shed, that was 10 years ago. He wants to give it to his grandkids now. I worked on it for about 2 hours, changed the oil, cleaned the tank and carb, oiled the chain, and cleaned the sparkplug and it started first kick. I rode it around all weekend at my cousin's ("Checking it out" lol) and had a blast. I had so much fun I want one now. One of my cousin's has one sitting by his shed, its in ok shape, a little faded, one small dent in the tank, and some light rust on the frame. He said it has a wiring problem, seeing as it only has one wire on the whole bike it cant be a big deal. what do yall think is a fair price??


----------

